# Lucky Catch!  Any recipe recommendations?



## Drap303 (Oct 1, 2019)

Got lucky and found this guy on my patio.  Not a lot of recipes online - any time/temp recommendations?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

I'd skin and gut him first. Maybe some refrigeration would be good. Then contact one of them Cajun Boys. I'd bet one of them or their Mom's could help you out...JJ


----------



## Drap303 (Oct 1, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'd skin and gut him first. Maybe some refrigeration would be good. Then contact one of them Cajun Boys. I'd bet one of them or their Mom's could help you out...JJ


hahahah!


----------



## bradger (Oct 1, 2019)

i found this site.
Hillbilly hanks roadkill recipes


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2019)

I had BBQ coon years ago cooked by our "chef" at the deer camp. It was good believe it or not!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

If you're serious he'll be skinned/gutted by now.
If you're that serious I can help you.

Smoked it just like a spatchcocked chicken.
Or 
Dismember and fry/grill like chicken, serve with rice/gravy, grits, greens or beans.
Or
Chunk and cube it, flour and then brown and make a stew.

So... Are you serious?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 1, 2019)

i'd stick an apple in it's mouth and fire that bad boy up


----------



## Braz (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm a city kid. What I'd do is slam the lid down and put the whole smoker out at the curb for the trashman. :-)


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

They were everywhere back in SoCal, common as housecats.
If you catch one and take care of it, they tame real quick and just about get domesticated.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> They were everywhere back in SoCal, common as housecats.
> If you catch one and take care of it, they tame real quick and just about get domesticated.


I just shoot'em, God I hate those things


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

When I was a Kid, I caught one in a #1-1/2 Muskrat Leg Trap. He was playing dead when I got there, so good there were maggots on his freaking Eyeballs!
I picked up the chain & next thing I knew he was climbing up the chain with his other 3 legs!!!!
After that I started carrying my Over & Under when I checked my Traps!!!

I wouldn't eat it. But that's just me.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I just shoot'em, God I hate those things


Actually amazing critters to have around for big control,especially ticks.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 1, 2019)

Not a chance in hell I would touch that thing....


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2019)

I hear she has a cookbook .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Actually amazing critters to have around for big control,especially ticks.



I'm all for Live and Let Live as long as all they are eating is Bugs. If one of my Chickens is taken or I'm finding empty Egg Shells. That Critters next meal will be Lead!...JJ


----------



## S-met (Oct 1, 2019)

Does surprisingly well in south east Asian cuisine. Laab or curry come to mind. Or satay.


----------



## forktender (Oct 2, 2019)

I have apple trees in the yard, and they love apples.
They get trapped in my garbage can a few times a year as well. I just reach in and grab them by the scruff of the neck.
They are all show, I've never had one even try to bite me.
I toss them into a dog create and drive them down to the river and let'um go. They are actually very passive animals, even if you try to get them to bite a stick they won't do it. They are ugly as sin, but they aren't hurt'in nothing around here, so I can't see killing them for no reason, plus they hunt and kill rats and mice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2019)

Nobody mentioned how stupid Possums are!
I've seen 3 die in my area of Stupidity:
I don't know how many of you have seen how they sometimes sleep by hanging by their tails, but they just wrap their tails around a limb, and hang there to sleep. Well I've seen it 3 times where their tails got tied in a knot, and their weight pulled the knot tighter & tighter & tighter, until it got so tight that they couldn't get it untied. They just died in the hanging position. The first time I saw it, it was completely enclosed in a Bagworm Tent. I was just a Kid, and I was amazed when my Dad told me what happened to it. I saw it twice since during my Hunting & Fishing outings.(Without the Bagworm Tents)

Bear


----------



## Boocephus (Oct 3, 2019)

I've had possum,... tastes like chicken


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2019)

I'll try anything, if the first time it is prepared by someone who knows what they are doing. Then I can take it from there. I had great Rattle Snake in Texas...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'll try anything, if the first time it is prepared by someone who knows what they are doing. Then I can take it from there. I had great Rattle Snake in Texas...JJ




Rattlesnake----MMMMMMmmmmmm............
Possum-----Yuuuuuuccccckkkkk!

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 4, 2019)

The problem is the overpopulation of them. It is illegal to relocate or even transport any wild animal also.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm not sure how they were prepped, but proper western Kentucky Burgoo must have possum.  Some of the best stew I've ever eaten in my travels.


----------



## pigbark (Oct 5, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> I'm not sure how they were prepped, but proper western Kentucky Burgoo must have possum.  Some of the best stew I've ever eaten in my travels.


yes sir and venison,rabbit,quail,squirrel,wild turkey, racoon,wild pig and alot of good veggies.. Best stew on the planet.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







at the big Burgoo festivals, you can taste all the different batches and buy the one you like best.. you wouldnt think its good with all the different meats in it but when you taste it, your hooked.. theres nothing like it..


----------

